# Pigeon for adoption



## glidergurl03 (Nov 5, 2002)

Just have to pay the shipping + box...she's flightless...I'm thinking it's a she, but can't tell for sure. The end of her wing is missing, literally. She's half arabian trumpeter and half Indian fantail.







Email me @ [email protected]

~*~Rain~*~


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

Looking to give pige in need a good home. Will pay for shipping


----------

